# New Vigier 7-string being released soon



## troyguitar (Jan 6, 2012)

News - Vigier



> Its time for winter NAMM 2012
> January 06th 2012
> Vigier, pioneers of carbon fibre technology, are once again proud to exhibit their stunning craftsmanship at the Winter NAMM show 2012.
> Hosted at the Anaheim Convention Center, 19th - 22nd January.
> ...



I'm kind of assuming it will have a 7-string version of their Floyd plus the options of figured tops.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 6, 2012)

Considering how good Vigier are this should be interesting indeed. I'm hoping there's a choice of Floyd, hardtail and maybe even their non-locking system - not everyone like's Floyd's


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 6, 2012)

It'd be sweet if it's a Marilyn.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 6, 2012)

Hopefully the fretboard radius is higher than on the Supra 7 (11.81"). That's pretty much the only thing I would change about the Supra 7.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 6, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Hopefully the fretboard radius is higher than on the Supra 7 (11.81"). That's pretty much the only thing I would change about the Supra 7.





I don't mind that radius (same as my GKG) but I would prefer something flatter - certainly most of the modern 7's (with the exception of the Jackson Broderick sig.) tend towards 16" or even flatter (20" like the new Carvins would be great!)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 6, 2012)

guitarister7321 said:


> It'd be sweet if it's a Marilyn.


----------



## SirToastalot (Jan 6, 2012)

Got an email/newsletter from Vigier's distribution company a few days ago, it mentions that they're working on a new 7-string model:



> It is an Excalibur 7 string, complete with Maple top and a surprise in the electronics. The colour presented here is Ruby.



Included was this tiny photo...







Looks as if it's routed for Vigier's normal trem. So it's probably just a Vigier Excalibur Special with an extra string. Not a bad thing I say.

Hopefully the "surprise in the electronics" is an interesting choice of pickups other than the bog-standard DiMarzio Blaze set.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 6, 2012)

Silly question, but how good are Vigier's? Aside from Shawn Lane playing them, I've almost heard nothing about this company.


----------



## XEN (Jan 6, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Silly question, but how good are Vigier's? Aside from Shawn Lane playing them, I've almost heard nothing about this company.


One of the best guitar companies on the market.
They've been around for decades, but they're French so they're not as well known in the States.
Their Marilyn is one of my dream guitars. Been in love with that thing since the late '80s.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 6, 2012)

urklvt said:


> One of the best guitar companies on the market.
> They've been around for decades, but they're French so they're not as well known in the States.
> Their Marilyn is one of my dream guitars. Been in love with that thing since the late '80s.





Absolutely outstanding guitars - up there with Suhr and Ernie Ball....with commensurate price tags


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 6, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Silly question, but how good are Vigier's? Aside from Shawn Lane playing them, I've almost heard nothing about this company.






urklvt said:


> One of the best guitar companies on the market.
> They've been around for decades, *but they're French* so they're not as well known in the States.
> Their Marilyn is one of my dream guitars. Been in love with that thing since the late '80s.



That's really the only complaint I've ever heard about Vigier.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome, Vigier are extremely well built guitars and I always loved them. I played a purple Excalibur once and really liked it, good to hear that they'll be making 7 strings.


----------



## XEN (Jan 6, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> That's really the only complaint I've ever heard about Vigier.


LOL It wasn't a complaint, merely a statement of fact.
I grew up in France, and love Vigier, Lag, V-Line (now defunct), Leduc, and all of the other awesome companies.
My parents would ask me where I was headed when I was leaving the house. I'd tell them Pigalle (Moulin Rouge, red light district, etc) and they'd just smile knowing that's where all the best music stores in Paris were. Parenthetically, one of my favorite stores was La Pedale. Very LOL double entendre for those who understand French slang.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 6, 2012)

urklvt said:


> LOL It wasn't a complaint, merely a statement of fact.



I know. I don't have any problem with them being French, but my inner-Texan would not allow me to pass up a good French joke opportunity.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jan 6, 2012)

urklvt said:


> Parenthetically, one of my favorite stores was La Pedale. Very LOL double entendre for those who understand French slang.



I'm not French, but isn't that the French equivalent of "faggot"?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 6, 2012)

Django said:


> I'm not French, but isn't that the French equivalent of "faggot"?



Yep totally right +1 for that mon ami


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 6, 2012)

A 7 string Marilyn would be beyond incredible.


----------



## nscarfo83 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a 6 string marilyn and I could only imagine if they made it 7 but I doubt they will. I asked Patrice himself if he could make me a 7 and he simply said no!


----------



## XEN (Jan 6, 2012)

nscarfo83 said:


> I have a 6 string marilyn and I could only imagine if they made it 7 but I doubt they will. I asked Patrice himself if he could make me a 7 and he simply said no!


Kick that salaud in the couilles. 
Vive le Franglais!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 6, 2012)

Franglais: The new Spanglish...

'Merica beware.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Franglais: The new Spanglish...
> 
> 'Merica beware.



It's been around for years!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 6, 2012)

Any chance our resident Vigier rep could give us a hint? Either way I'm really excited about this. 2012 is a great year for ERG players!


----------



## rogthefrog (Jan 7, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Silly question, but how good are Vigier's? Aside from Shawn Lane playing them, I've almost heard nothing about this company.



Exceptional guitars.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 7, 2012)

As a previous Vigier owner, those guitars are phenomenal and I regret it so much for selling my Vigier.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 7, 2012)

oh god... please please please be 7 string w/flat fretboard, zero nut and SS frets... PLEASE!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 7, 2012)

nice to see Vigier making another seven string excalibur. It's ironic that despite their several innovations as far as construction goes that they're so conservative when it comes to their catalog.


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 7, 2012)

JPMike said:


> As a previous Vigier owner, those guitars are phenomenal and I regret it so much for selling my Vigier.



Exactly how i feel.

It would be nice if they offered more than just one radius and one nut width. (on all their models, not just the 7s)


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 7, 2012)

I played the supra 7 at Nick's over the holiday and it was great. Depending on this model and whatever Parker does, I'll be ordering something soon here.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 7, 2012)

shadowlife said:


> Exactly how i feel.
> 
> It would be nice if they offered more than just one radius and one nut width. (on all their models, not just the 7s)



Agreed 

As stated previously there's nothing wrong with 12" (or thereabouts) but I suspect a wider range of radii and possibly even woods would result in more orders. Ebony board on a 20" radius Excalibur 7? Oh god yes......


----------



## Scordare (Jan 7, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> oh god... please please please be 7 string w/flat fretboard, zero nut and SS frets... PLEASE!!




..and 24.75 scale!!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 8, 2012)

Scordare said:


> ..and 24.75 scale!!



oooo... that would kill it for me... i love my 25.5" scales... they feel just right tbh


----------



## Scordare (Jan 8, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> oooo... that would kill it for me... i love my 25.5" scales... they feel just right tbh



I would just love to have a seven string Shawn Lane model..

I've read that the flat fretboard is reserved on the SL sig only...thats what he wanted..


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 8, 2012)

Scordare said:


> I would just love to have a seven string Shawn Lane model..
> 
> I've read that the flat fretboard is reserved on the SL sig only...thats what he wanted..



i would love a SL-7 too... that would rule... that sucks about the flat fretboard thing... although its cool they gave shawn what he wanted


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 9, 2012)

Having played a zero radius fretboard it's absolutely not my cup of tea - 20" or thereabouts is fine but a lot of people I've spoken to find the completely flat plane to be uncomfortable.

I can't wait for NAMM......moistly excited by a couple of products there this year and the Vigier is pretty much at the top of the list.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea completly flat feels a little odd, 16-20 compound =


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 9, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yea completly flat feels a little odd, 16-20 compound =





The Decibel 14-22 is intriguing


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2012)

One of the weirder ones I've heard of is nollys 12-20 vik


----------



## Scordare (Jan 9, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> One of the weirder ones I've heard of is nollys 12-20 vik



I'd like to try that one!


I flattened the fretboard on my 7321 and yeah its definitely weird at first but I really dig it now!


----------



## VigierUSA (Jan 9, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Any chance our resident Vigier rep could give us a hint? Either way I'm really excited about this. 2012 is a great year for ERG players!


Hey guys!

Unfortunately, that little body pic is all I got, too  

I DO, however have all the specs. The new Special 7 will feature:


A flame top
Viger 2017 Trem*
DiMarzio Blaze Pickups**
A Killswitch (like our Bfoot and Kaos)
Same Neck Profile/Radius as Supra 7***
*You REALLY don't need the Floyd with these trems. I know some people just have to have one. I used to be one myself, but these bridges in concert with the custom locking tuners, zero fret, teflon nut and our new Flexretainer string retainers are really worth at least checking out.


**The Blaze pickups are what they are. We have authorized Nick (Axe Palace) and the guys at Guitar Asylum to replace pickups without voiding the warranty. They both have/are excellent techs, deal everything from EMG to BKP and love the instruments.


***The reason for the uniform neck specs is because without a trussrod, we rely on having INSANE tolerances on our necks. As of right now, we don't have the demand or capacity to change this. If I get requests from hundreds of people for different specs, I may be able to change the boss's mind. Of course, nothing talks like orders...



A note on the flat fingerboard/24.75" necks. Patrice Vigier was extremely close to Shawn Lane. Because of this, he feels compelled to keep these specs to Shawn's signature as a tribute to him (it helps Shawn's family and keeps Shawn's memory alive and well). To my knowledge, this is specific to the Excalibur line - I'm hoping to use my powers of charm at NAMM to get a flat G.V. or maybe something new . That neck is really something special, and I know the SL falls outside of some customers' price range.



Anyway, I'll post pics of the Special 7 as I get them. In the meantime, fire any other questions you might have! I love ss.org during NAMM!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to share the update - I'm fully convinced vis a vis Vigier trems and I don't dislike the rounder radii.....I just think a more contemporary feel might garner more potential converts. 



> **The Blaze pickups are what they are. We have authorized Nick (Axe Palace) and the guys at Guitar Asylum to replace pickups without voiding the warranty. They both have/are excellent techs, deal everything from EMG to BKP and love the instruments.



 HUGE props for taking that step!! 

Waiting for NAMM where I must convince an attendee to spend several minutes taking pictures to share generously


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 9, 2012)

urklvt said:


> Parenthetically, one of my favorite stores was La Pedale. Very LOL double entendre for those who understand French slang.


C'est ce qui s'appelle ne pas faire de la musique de pédés.


----------



## VigierUSA (Jan 9, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share the update - I'm fully convinced vis a vis Vigier trems and I don't dislike the rounder radii.....I just think a more contemporary feel might garner more potential converts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My pleasure! 

You're not wrong about the more modern specs garnering more attention. One of the more frustrating things about selling Vigiers is that players have perceptions about what exactly they want. I've demoed the instruments at a bunch of trade shows and asked the players what they thought the radius and fret size of the Excaliburs was. No one has ever guess correctly. Numbers can be deceptive (for some reason this is especially true of our guitars). Playing truly is believing!

I plan on being at every trade show I can in 2012 (so far that's 1-2 per month through June). Hopefully more of you guys will be able to play these when I come around.

Anyone from the board making it out to NAMM?


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 9, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle ne pas faire de la musique de pédés.


 

On se calme !


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 9, 2012)

I would love if a "shawn lane 7" existed, though it might get a little too dean for obvious reasons. Though as open minded as shawn was I think he would have liked to support the extended range community if the demand was there.

At the same time I'd hate if such a thing existed because I'm a broke ass college student and would never afford it.


----------



## XEN (Jan 9, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle ne pas faire de la musique de pédés.


Comme Judas Priest? 
The guy who ran that store was cool. My parents bought me the wrong pedal (Ibby Distortion Charger) the one year they decided to buy me something guitar related. The guy there let me exchange it for the Metal Charger I had wanted no questions asked even though they didn't buy it there.

There was an awesome lefty store down there too. Is it still there?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 9, 2012)

77zark77 said:


> On se calme !



Some of you guys should really cool down, seriously, if you can't take a joke for what it is.
Besides, Manowar approves of my message.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 9, 2012)

urklvt said:


> Kick that salaud in the couilles.
> Vive le Franglais!





Andromalia said:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle ne pas faire de la musique de pédés.





77zark77 said:


> On se calme !




Traducteur de Google pour la victoire.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 9, 2012)

VigierUSA said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> You're not wrong about the more modern specs garnering more attention. One of the more frustrating things about selling Vigiers is that players have perceptions about what exactly they want. I've demoed the instruments at a bunch of trade shows and asked the players what they thought the radius and fret size of the Excaliburs was. No one has ever guess correctly. Numbers can be deceptive (for some reason this is especially true of our guitars). Playing truly is believing!
> 
> ...



I think my erstwhile representative Fred Brum will be although personally it's a little far to travel. You may need a small crowbar to remove him from your stand but he's a lovely chap and can play up a storm. 

If there's any in the U.K I'll certainly try to come along


----------



## kcyrowolf (Jan 10, 2012)

Judging from that little picture, it's highly unlikely now, but if they release a 7 with a figured top AND a hardtail bridge, well damn it I may even have an extremely dark thought and consider selling my beloved flamed alder Excalibur Custom to generate funds for one.


----------



## VigierUSA (Jan 10, 2012)

A giant pic for everyone


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 10, 2012)

Sign me up for purple with matching headstock.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 10, 2012)

Not much more to say really! A couple of little cosmetic details perhaps (matching headstock would be delicious, perhaps something other than maple or rosewood for the fretboard) but that's lovely....it's so lovely I'm overlooking my usual dislike for red guitars


----------



## CRaul87 (Jan 11, 2012)

can you also pull up on that tremolo or just go down? I can't tell...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 11, 2012)

CRaul87 said:


> can you also pull up on that tremolo or just go down? I can't tell...



The one I tried had little to no room for pulling up, unfortunately.


----------



## CRaul87 (Jan 11, 2012)

well that's a bummer seeing that I really willing to get into non floyd rose style trems


----------



## VigierUSA (Jan 11, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> The one I tried had little to no room for pulling up, unfortunately.


You CAN pull up. It's a matter of taste. Patrice tends to pitch the bridges forward when they ship, but some of them come a little closer to the body. It makes the action ever so slightly higher when you pitch it up, but I think you can get a minor third out of it if you set it up right. Tony Smotherman has his guitar set up this way, too.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that something one could specify with an order? I know you can always just shim the neck but I'd feel sad about doing that to one of these  A minor third would be plenty for my playing.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 11, 2012)

So to get pull up you have to raise the action? Sounds like a win-win to me, the couple Vigiers I tried at this place in Port St. Lucie had action that, though though it sounded perfect, was low as fuck(lower than I thought possible), especially on the Shawn Lane.


----------



## 808 (Jan 12, 2012)

it should be a legit guitar!


----------



## VigierUSA (Jan 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Is that something one could specify with an order? I know you can always just shim the neck but I'd feel sad about doing that to one of these  A minor third would be plenty for my playing.



No, you definitely don't need to shim the neck... This guy below has the right idea - just raise the action a bit by loosening the springs and you should be all set. BUT, I have had customers ask for the trems put right on the body, and the factory was happy to do it, I'm sure the reverse is true. I might have been a little ambitious with a minor third, I'll have to experiment and see what I can get out of my samples (really horrible horrible work, I don't wish it on anyone ). A whole step is definitely possible.



dragonblade629 said:


> So to get pull up you have to raise the action? Sounds like a win-win to me, the couple Vigiers I tried at this place in Port St. Lucie had action that, though though it sounded perfect, was low as fuck(lower than I thought possible), especially on the Shawn Lane.



You must know our dealer Dan's House of Guitars! The Shawn Lane is ridiculously low. At the 12th fret .7mm on the treble side, 1.0mm on the bass side. Regular Excaliburs come to 1.5mm treble and 2.0mm bass. The beauty of carbon fiber - super low action (if you want), with no buzz or sustain issues!


----------



## Quinny (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd love to try a Shawn Lane, the action sounds like something I'd love. Not a common beast to come across to check out though, unfortunately...


----------



## Vairish (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy sh*t!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

DAYUM! That's hot!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, that guitar looks awesome!

I love the fact that it comes with a vintage-style trem!
I'm a fan of Floyd-Rose, but all my 7s have one, so I would love having a 7 with a vintage style trem for a change!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking at that picture is like staring into the sun. Looking at it only causes pain, but you can't take your eyes off of it. So beautiful.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 21, 2012)

Sweet Jesus!!


----------



## Quinny (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome looking guitar and, being a Vigier, no doubt it plays and sounds fantastic. I came really close to buying this exact one over the last week or two (went for a different Vig in the end).... but these 7s look amazing and I can't wait to try one!


----------



## MobiusR (Jan 21, 2012)

Vairish said:


> Holy sh*t!



that is literally the 7 string i've been dreaming off. It has everything i want. Maple fretboard,nice color,NON FLOYD ROSE TREMOLO

FUCK


----------



## kcyrowolf (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh Vigier, ohhhhhh.....

I will totally own a Special 7 one day, my god. Next step: hardtail bridge?


----------



## Agone (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit: my news was old news - you can find here some info on their "older" 7 

Thanks for the pics ! Sweet guitar indeed


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, wow. An HSH 7 string with a tremolo, gorgeous top and a 24 fret maple fretboard?


----------



## VigierUSA (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words everybody! That one definitely got a lot of attention... If you need more info or help finding a dealer or whatever, please don't hesitate to PM me here or shoot an email to [email protected]

\m/


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 25, 2012)

That thing is pretty sweet!  I played Misha's old Vigier and really dug the hell out of it (played and sounded AWESOME) and I recently got the chance to play another one when I picked up some gear from a gent, his was also just as awesome.  Vigier makes some nice stuff fo sho!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 25, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> That thing is pretty sweet!  I played Misha's old Vigier and really dug the hell out of it (played and sounded AWESOME) and I recently got the chance to play another one when I picked up some gear from a gent, his was also just as awesome.  Vigier makes some nice stuff fo sho!



Here's a higher quality shot I took of that red one from the NAMM show that we ended up scoring:


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 25, 2012)

I HAVE JUST EJACULATED JIZZ SO FAST THAT IT BLEW A HOLE THROUGH MY WALL.


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 26, 2012)

SkullCrusher said:


> I HAVE JUST EJACULATED JIZZ SO FAST THAT IT BLEW A HOLE THROUGH MY WALL.



This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 26, 2012)

zimbloth said:


> Here's a higher quality shot I took of that red one from the NAMM show that we ended up scoring:



I know Vigier stuff is pricey but how much are these 7's running, Nick? I really should NOT have played that dude's H-S-H Vigier Excalibur, he offered to let me test out the Fractal rig to make sure it worked when I picked it up and MAN that thing sounded killer.  Definitely one of the better non-small luthier brands out there.


----------



## benno (Jan 26, 2012)

Any chance of some pictures of the green guitar from the bottom of that NAMM photo? I think I count 7 strings on that one, too!


----------



## xshreditupx (Jan 26, 2012)

i got a chance to spend a little time on the guitar in the picture above. its awesome, just wish the radius was a little more intense. 12 inch on this guy. dont get me wrong, i would not be upset to play this guitar every day. i think he said it was moving for around the 3000 dollar mark.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2012)

benno said:


> Any chance of some pictures of the green guitar from the bottom of that NAMM photo? I think I count 7 strings on that one, too!



The one on the bottom is the Excalibur Supra 7, which is the 7-string Vigier model thats been around for years. I think I do have a picture of it that I ended up not using in my NAMM thread. Here you go:


----------



## Quinny (Jan 26, 2012)

Oooh - is that a Shawn Lane master sig up top??


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2012)

Quinny said:


> Oooh - is that a Shawn Lane master sig up top??



Indeed it is. Those are pretty rad, we had one of those in the shop recently.


----------



## Quinny (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Nick - that's a sweet looking thing indeed. Very even kinda flame for alder.

Have fun checking out that 7!


----------



## benno (Jan 26, 2012)

zimbloth said:


> The one on the bottom is the Excalibur Supra 7, which is the 7-string Vigier model thats been around for years. I think I do have a picture of it that I ended up not using in my NAMM thread. Here you go:



Many thanks, didn't realise there was already a 7 in the range. Both lovely, but that red flame really is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 26, 2012)

Please tell me this will be available in transparent purple!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Please tell me this will be available in transparent purple!



It's available in Amethyst Purple as a special option color I believe. I know Light Sapphire is a standard color, which is also really sweet. If you have any Vigier related questions, you're welcome to get in touch and I'd be happy to help.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 26, 2012)

The things I'd do for a 7 string Marilyn :/


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 8, 2012)

...just as I was thinking that I didn't need any more guitars right now! This could do some serious damage to my bank account.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 13, 2012)

Aw man! I've been looking at the 7-string models online already! This new one ought be hot!


----------



## ampdguitars (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey let me know if I can help anyone looking for anything Vigier. I am obviously new to the board but DJ (the resident Vigier rep) can vouch for me. My name is Rich and you can find me at www.ampdguitars.com. We are currently the only authorized Vigier dealer in TX. Glad to help in any way.


----------



## fps (Mar 18, 2012)

zimbloth said:


> The one on the bottom is the Excalibur Supra 7, which is the 7-string Vigier model thats been around for years. I think I do have a picture of it that I ended up not using in my NAMM thread. Here you go:



Well, the new Vigier 7 string is going to be my next guitar purchase. Now to save up for two years to afford it


----------



## trippled (Mar 18, 2012)

Ordered one of these in sapphire blue and a matching headstock. Gonna be sweet!!!!


----------



## SirToastalot (Mar 20, 2012)

Pretty maple tops shall not make me reach for my credit card....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 20, 2012)

That purple one! SO FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!



About how much do you think these will retail for?


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 20, 2012)

if you have to ask, you probably can't afford it


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 20, 2012)

A wild guess would be in the 2500&#8364; ballpark in France.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 20, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> About how much do you think these will retail for?


 
The ones without tops start around $3k so probably $3300 bare minimum.


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 22, 2012)

I need to try these at some point, heard a lot of good things about them...


----------



## Sikor (Mar 23, 2012)

Fresh photo from musikmesse:


----------



## trippled (May 7, 2012)

SirToastalot said:


> Pretty maple tops shall not make me reach for my credit card....



Dude, where did you get that picture from? I'm having a light sapphire one ordered I'm dying to see already.


----------



## SirToastalot (May 7, 2012)

trippled said:


> Dude, where did you get that picture from? I'm having a light sapphire one ordered I'm dying to see already.



That's the colour I would go for. Good taste!

The photo was in an e-newsletter from Vigier's distributor in the UK (High Tech). 
This photo was in the April update...


----------



## Rook (May 7, 2012)

Are these available anywhere? Why is this the first time I've seen this?


----------



## troyguitar (May 7, 2012)

You can order them from any dealer but most dealers don't really stock them otherwise.


----------



## Erazoender (May 7, 2012)

They look really boxy :| That said the top is pretty glorious.


----------



## Purelojik (May 7, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> They look really boxy :| That said the top is pretty glorious.



^ this. i've never really gotten along with the shape. it just looks like someone eyeballed a strat's contours but never really got it right and was like..meh..

that all being said, i've actually had the chance to play one and they play amazingly. that and have super stellar tops. but the design just makes me look elsewhere.


----------



## zimbloth (May 7, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Are these available anywhere? Why is this the first time I've seen this?



Well since you asked...yes. I have the one from NAMM available; the Ruby piece. It's pretty badass. Here is a pic:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 7, 2012)

That is one amazing looking guitar there Nick. If i had the cash i'd buy it!


----------

